# Veterans Day Parade flyovers



## evangilder (Nov 13, 2010)

The Veterans Day parade in Santa Barbara was today. We took off in a flight of three T-34s with a T-28 trailing. Two passes down State Street and 2 passes over the beach made for a fun flight. They we flew a beach run home. 

It's always a big honor to be part of Memorial Day and Veterans Days flights to honor our veterans.


----------



## Violator (Nov 14, 2010)

Spectacular as always, Eric. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2010)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 14, 2010)

To


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. Flying with these guys makes it easy to get good shots.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome stuff Eric!

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2010)

Nice! I love the 4th one.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2010)

Been streamlining the posting process and the shots are up on the website.  Click the link below to check it out.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

Great pics Eric. 
I always wonder when you see a picture like this one what the person was looking at.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...180-veterans-day-parade-flyovers-dsc_2409.jpg


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2010)

He was checking for the T-28 that was originally in trail with us. It is always good to be a second set of eyes in the cockpit.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pics as always Eric, and good formation flying too.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 8, 2010)

My buddy, who was in the red and white T-34 sent these over.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice shots Eric! Looks like it was a blast.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2010)

How'd I miss this?!!!!! Very cool shots sir.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Best office in the world. 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2010)

Yah don't say!


----------

